# You pick the case!



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Alright, I'm getting a huge tax return and I want to buy a new case. What you see in my signature will be going in. My cap for price is about $350 for this purchase.

Lets see what you got!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

That's about a hundred dollars more than my computer cost when I built it two years ago. One hell of a bargain.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nice. i LOVE the aspire x navigator. make sure you dont use the psu it comes with. mine works wonderfully, but others disagree


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll be using the 600w I'm using now. I was thinking of the ThermalTake Xaser III series.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

good. i would like someone else to get the case. i do not know anyone else, so it would be nice to compare =). it is loud, i will warn you. but it keeps my proc amazingly cool


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I like my Antec P180.
My only sugestion with them is to get rid of the tri-cool fans.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

are you planning on spending all of it? i know of a $300 case, but it isnt worth it


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Antec P160W is my choice. Very large and roomy, temp monitors, 2 large 120mm fans, HDDs are mounted side to side so they are easy to remove. 

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81602


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol. tough choice probably. id sill go with the navigator.

http://aspireusa.net/category.php?cid=58&xcSID=f62c628e0c30cdf7a31a96f7171d8ee6
there are 7 different colors for them. i liked the green and balck one persoanally (balck case=better performance lol)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

have you decided yet? you have many choices =)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

When I get home tonight I'll mull over what I've gotten from you guys and consult a few other resources. Your help is greatly appreciated. *bow*


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i hoped you picked mine =). have you decided yet? ill wait till 5 lol


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I settled on the Navigator. It was HELLA tough choosing between the Antecs and the Aspire cases as all of them are truly awesome. For my next PC I may get a P-160 and for the nest server build a P-180. I thank everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

=). ill tell you more about it on msn. i think you picked well, and i hope it serves you well =D


----------

